# Romolo Lazzaretti Bicycle 1950s 3 speed



## jackomeano (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a Lazzaretti bicycle. Rare even here in Roma! This bicycle shop opened in 1915 and is still going...
Parts are Gnutti crank hubs, Universial brakes  original 






.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow.. that chainguard!


----------



## jgrome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Lazzareti*

Check out the track machine we just restored.  Www.classiccycleus.com.   Museum tab bikes from 40's.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 17, 2013)

For a similar chainguard, check out Velo Orange:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....rs-kickstands/la-plume-alaire-chainguard.html


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 17, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Wow.. that chainguard!




I believe that chain guard now resides on my 1950s Girardengo Twin Bar I bought from jackomeano.








jgrome said:


> Check out the track machine we just restored.  Www.classiccycleus.com.   Museum tab bikes from 40's.




AMAZING BIKES IN YOUR MUSEUM!!!!!!!!  Love the Lazzaretti but the 1934 Caminargent is super-spectacular!!!!!!!




Andrew Gorman said:


> For a similar chainguard, check out Velo Orange:
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index....rs-kickstands/la-plume-alaire-chainguard.html




Just ordered the Hardware kit from VO for the Ardex Solid chain guard on my Girardengo Andrew.  The VO chain guard is a very close reproduction of it.


----------



## jackomeano (Feb 23, 2013)

I found that chain guard at a swap meet in ROME Italy.


----------

